# White fuzzy growth on my plants and decor



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

Since last 2-3 weeks whenever I do water change, I end up with cloudy water for 1-2 days after it. I am also noticing this weird fuzzy growth on my plants, decor and sides

My tank info: 20gallon running since January and has 7 corys. Parameters; ammonia:0, nitrite:0, nitrate: 20. I have been feeding tetra flakes everyday. 

How do I deal with it?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I have no idea what that white stuff is but shrimp will probably eat it.


----------



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

characinfan said:


> I have no idea what that white stuff is but shrimp will probably eat it.


I found out it was bacterial bloom and didn't notice that my fishes haven't been eating the new flakes I got them.


----------

